# Retreat/volunteering/something crazy for 1 week



## Howikay (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi All

Will be in Thailand next month with my girlfriend - We'll mainly be basing ourselves around Chiang Mai.

I have the option of staying an extra week on my own - thinking of doing something really cool during that week, maybe:
- Martial art retreat
- Monk/zen retreat
- volunteering for a great cause
- Something cool with new experiences - not just travelling for travels sake

Any suggestions?

Much appreciated
Irish Howard


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!
I am living in Chiang Rai,and have a danish friend living in Chiang Mai.
He and he and the wife,are working on a school for aids children and children from very poor families.
I know that they allways need a hand there,so maby that was something-it is a really graet place-was there for only 14 days ago.
Take a look,and if you like it,contact Hugo or send me a mail or pm.
brianmarinus"hotmail.com
Take care!

AIDS ramte børn og børn fra meget fattige familier i Chiang Mai, Thailand | Facebook


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

there are volunteer positions advertised in the classified section of the Bangkok Post and on craigslist, thailand

here is the craigslist page:

thailand volunteers classifieds " " - craigslist


----------

